# Steam Sale - 19th June 2014



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

It's that time of year again :yes Steam is having a sale from the 19th of this month till the 30th. Use this thread to bring attention to any bargains/tell people what you bought.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I want to buy Gone Home but I shouldn't... Especially as I have other games to finish/start anyway.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Prepare your wallet.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

Civ 5, Dark Souls 2, and the new Thief are ones I'll be looking out for. Might also buy one of the Total War games for good measure.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I want to buy Gone Home but I shouldn't... Especially as I have other games to finish/start anyway.


It's on 24 hour special right now (45 minute to go) just so you know 

66% off / £5.09

http://store.steampowered.com/app/232430/?snr=1_4_4__43


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

zookeeper said:


> Prepare your wallet.


I was waiting for someone to post this or I was doing it, utter gold :boogie

Eh at 450 games? or something in my steam list, I dont even know what I want anymore..I swear my steam account is nothing more than a pokedex, I dont play 90% of them..

I'll still rush home from work to check it every day though..


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

FYi: the site that guessed the June 19th date even said that it could be off, so if it starts late June or in July, don't be disappointed.


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Does anyone have a list of what games are on sale?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The Enclave said:


> FYi: the site that guessed the June 19th date even said that it could be off, so if it starts late June or in July, don't be disappointed.


hmm interesting, I grabbed the info from here:

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2014-06-11-steam-summer-sale-2014-starts-19th-june


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Finally it's back o lord gaben



zookeeper said:


> Prepare your wallet.


i was going to post that  oh well i plan on using that overlay during the sale





Must i strip yet o lord



bewilderedminerals said:


> Does anyone have a list of what games are on sale?


EVERYTHING O__O. yup pretty much everything unless it just came out, or is starbound :b.

Here i come every eu4, ck2 and vicky 2 DLC. Oh and finish it off with a few TW DlC's and then everything else.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> It's on 24 hour special right now (45 minute to go) just so you know
> 
> 66% off / £5.09
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/232430/?snr=1_4_4__43


Yeah, I noticed that and ended up buying it D:


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

Man, I just bought like $80 worth of games. I bet if I had waited I could of picked them up for 1/5th that price.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> It's on 24 hour special right now (45 minute to go) just so you know
> 
> 66% off / £5.09
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/232430/?snr=1_4_4__43


I just looked at that game, sorry to burst your bubble but it's a Stanley parable rip off. I mean everybody gone and nobody else but you, sound familiar.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I want to buy Gone Home but I shouldn't... Especially as I have other games to finish/start anyway.


I thought it was a pretty nice story. I think I got it when it first came out on steam. But yeah I did like the story.

As for the sale, I want to scoop up a bunch of fun co-op games. Hopefully a few good ones go on sale for very cheap.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

galacticsenator said:


> I just looked at that game, sorry to burst your bubble but it's a Stanley parable rip off. I mean everybody gone and nobody else but you, sound familiar.


Yep I heard that view about the game too - I haven't played it myself but the story is apparently more solid and less about mind farking the player. :b


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> Yep I heard that view about the game too - I haven't played it myself but the story is apparently more solid and less about mind farking the player. :b


I'd probably relate it more towards Dear Esther but with a bit more interactivity rather than Stanley Parable, in that it's a straight forward game and doesn't have a million different paths to take.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

galacticsenator said:


> I just looked at that game, sorry to burst your bubble but it's a Stanley parable rip off. I mean everybody gone and nobody else but you, sound familiar.


I've played both and I would hardly characterize it as a rip off.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

BigBlueMoon said:


> Civ 5, *Dark Souls 2*, and the new Thief are ones I'll be looking out for. Might also buy one of the Total War games for good measure.


If Dark Souls 2 goes on sale, then I'm most likely gonna get that. I have it on the PS3, but I really want it for the PC.



galacticsenator said:


> I just looked at that game, sorry to burst your bubble but it's a Stanley parable rip off. I mean everybody gone and nobody else but you, sound familiar.


How is Stanley Parable, by the way? I downloaded the demo a while ago, it was interesting, but I never went through with the purchase.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

galacticsenator said:


> I just looked at that game, sorry to burst your bubble but it's a Stanley parable rip off. I mean everybody gone and nobody else but you, sound familiar.


That game interested me too when I watched a clip of it a while ago. I like weird stuff. Not sure if I'm going to buy it as well at some point or not though. I guess you're a fan based on your signature


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why would anyone buy steam?


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

galacticsenator said:


> I just looked at that game, sorry to burst your bubble but it's a Stanley parable rip off. I mean everybody gone and nobody else but you, sound familiar.


I don't think it's fair to call Gone Home a Stanley Parable rip-off. :b

It's just an emerging genre, being alone in a first-person view, and exploring random objects and locations.

I beat both games, and I'm currently playing Ether One and Master Reboot.

I generally love these games, unless I feel they're too devoid of content, like Dear Esther, which is only 2 hours, extremely pretentious and extremely linear.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Guess its time to buy more games which I will never end up playing


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Anybody know of any RPGs to look out for during the sale?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Raynic781 said:


> How is Stanley Parable, by the way? I downloaded the demo a while ago, it was interesting, but I never went through with the purchase.


It's really good. Generally i like galactic cafe, they're a bit like trey parker and matt stone for game dev.



Persephone The Dread said:


> That game interested me too when I watched a clip of it a while ago. I like weird stuff. Not sure if I'm going to buy it as well at some point or not though. I guess you're a fan based on your signature


Indeed.



AlexSky said:


> I don't think it's fair to call Gone Home a Stanley Parable rip-off. :b
> 
> It's just an emerging genre, being alone in a first-person view, and exploring random objects and locations.
> 
> ...


True , i was a bit harsh.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Does anyone want a copy of Frozen Synapse? It has been in my inventory for years and I have no real use for it.



Raynic781 said:


> Anybody know of any RPGs to look out for during the sale?


Torchlight 1 and 2 will probably go on sale soon, they're pretty fun apparently. Trine and Magicka are both enjoyable, and they always seem to hit around -75% on Steam during the sales.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I just pre ordered the new borderlands game and i still have 30 bucks left to spend. Looking at Dark Souls 2 even though I haven't beaten the first one.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

sweeeet

Broken Age, Splinter Cell Blacklist, and maybe Dark Souls 2 (I dont think itll be cheap enough to get it. i want to get it at an unfair price since ive never played the series) are the main ones I'm looking for

maybe deadlight if it's super cheap


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

that time of the year again...


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

VipFuj said:


> sweeeet
> 
> Broken Age, Splinter Cell Blacklist, and maybe Dark Souls 2 (I dont think itll be cheap enough to get it. i want to get it at an unfair price since ive never played the series) are the main ones I'm looking for
> 
> maybe deadlight if it's super cheap


The first Dark Souls is really cheap if you want to play it. I'm not sure Dark Souls 2 will have a big sale, if it goes on sale at all. I got it for $30, not extremely cheap, but better than the regular price.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Raynic781 said:


> The first Dark Souls is really cheap if you want to play it. I'm not sure Dark Souls 2 will have a big sale, if it goes on sale at all. I got it for $30, not extremely cheap, but better than the regular price.


yea I'll probably consider getting the first one.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice, I'd like to get ahold of a few of those package deals that go for like 80% off. I purposely keep myself from buying games just to get them dirt *** cheap on these sales.  The last thing I went crazy on was when I got my new computer at the beginning of the year, got AC4/Arkham Origins/Farcry3/Sim City. I hope they discount a bunch of the formerly $60 mid year crap. Always fun to play newer games when they're actually popular enough to have server population still.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

half life2: Episode, three anybody?

On a serious note: Too bad I don't get any money until the 25th


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd settle for half life 3: no more friggn secondary character annoyances. And yes, that is the full title of the game. There is nothing I hate more than having those stupid people follow you around the entire game on half life 2. HL1 was brilliantly desolate, only having random security guards or scientists helping you along the way, or dying right in front of you. Don't need some tag along woman or dog robot to annoy the piss out of me. Oh, and... NO ESCORT MISSIONS!


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Guess its time to buy more games which I will never end up playing


Correction.
Guess its time to buy more games which I will end up playing while stuck at the airport


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Half Life 1 and Half Life 2 are £3 each...

Does this mean HL3 confirmed?


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

So far I got:

Hard Reset
Evil Quest
Cthulhu Saves the World
Nation Red


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

only one i was tempted on today was half life 2 since ive never played it..and the third game is going to come out eventually. i think. But ive tried to play that game three times in the past and could never get into it


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Just bought Half Life 2 for next to nothin. I played around with it for a few minutes and it looks awesome. Probly gonna get into it tomorrow.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Score! Monaco for $1.50. I've been eyeing it for a while but it has always cost more than I wanted to pay for it. 90% off. Very nice. Waiting on more co-op games and Arkham Origins since I really like the Arkham series so far.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Raynic781 said:


> Anybody know of any RPGs to look out for during the sale?


The Witcher series.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

BillDauterive said:


> The Witcher series.


2nd'ed

Better get witcher 2 at that price. Pretty amazing value


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I was thinking about buying Half life 2 and half life 2 episode 1 + 2 because I haven't played them before, but then I found out my brother got given those (he hasn't played them either and doesn't want to because it's been overhyped for him or something) so I can use his copies later  also he has Portal 2 which I still need to play.

Probably going to use this http://store.steampowered.com/sharing/ (if it's compatible)

me = 1 Steam sale = 0


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

What's funny to me is everyone talking about HL2 and buying it when it's basically how steam was installed on most people's computers in the first place. I'm, on the purple team today, got amnesia finally. Might as well see what that is.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

The bad (or maybe good?) thing about having 300 Steam games is I already own pretty much everything I'm remotely interested in so there's not much that could go on sale that I would buy.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Vaust said:


> The bad (or maybe good?) thing about having 300 Steam games is I already own pretty much everything I'm remotely interested in so there's not much that could go on sale that I would buy.


Some people might find that a reason enough for suicide, I'm glad you're taking it positively.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was thinking about buying Half life 2 and half life 2 episode 1 + 2 because I haven't played them before, but then I found out my brother got given those (he hasn't played them either and doesn't want to because it's been overhyped for him or something) so I can use his copies later  also he has Portal 2 which I still need to play.
> 
> Probably going to use this http://store.steampowered.com/sharing/ (if it's compatible)
> 
> me = 1 Steam sale = 0


If your brother is anything like mine - when you ask him to do you a favour and he'll say 'don't worry I'll get round to it' - which is anything between 1-2 weeks later. :b

If so, feel free to have my spare copy of Half-Life 2, I've been trying to shift it for ages!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

This is the first Summer Sale I've ever partaken in and I gotta say, I'm blown away by all these prices. So many great games I want to play are on sale, I'm somewhat overwhelmed. I just brought Tomb Raider for $9.99, I'm so excited to play it.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Nanorell8 said:


> This is the first Summer Sale I've ever partaken in and I gotta say, I'm blown away by all these prices. So many great games I want to play are on sale, I'm somewhat overwhelmed. I just brought Tomb Raider for $9.99, I'm so excited to play it.


Welcome to the dark side 

I loved tomb raider


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> If your brother is anything like mine - when you ask him to do you a favour and he'll say 'don't worry I'll get round to it' - which is anything between 1-2 weeks later. :b
> 
> If so, feel free to have my spare copy of Half-Life 2, I've been trying to shift it for ages!


Ah thank you for the offer, but it's all ready set up on my PC now  it's pretty quick to do (if you live in the same place lol, otherwise more of a pain to set up since he had to sign onto his steam account on my PC to do it)


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I picked up mount and blade warband, and mount and blade with fire and sword


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Witcher 2 for $4 bucks :O my pc sucks though lol. Is Fallout New Vegas any good? I've only played Fallout 3 (360)


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Also grabbing The Witcher 2. I mean…$4. Inarguable. AC4 would happen but I haven't finished the 2nd. So by the time I get there it'll probably be $5. : P 

I also really want Limbo. Which is not on sale but just saying. It's just not as deliciously satisfying when it's not on sale during the Steam Sale. 

Don't Starve is a maybe. For that price I don't know why I'm thinking so hard. 

My first Steam sale. I think I'm moving backwards in life.

Edit: SKYRIM IS $10?! Goodbye, life.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Ah thank you for the offer, but it's all ready set up on my PC now  it's pretty quick to do (if you live in the same place lol, otherwise more of a pain to set up since he had to sign onto his steam account on my PC to do it)


Ah your bro has better time management skills than mine :b Like I said I've been trying to shift it for ages - everyone I know seems to have it. (I bought HL2 originally and then bought the Orange Box)

If anyone else in this thread would like it feel free to ask.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Bought State of Decay and Risk of Rain.


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

I just bought E.Y.E. Divine Cybermancy. The price changed from 0.99 to 2.49 in the time it took to purchase it. >.<


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I've bought Don't Starve, Papers Please and XCom. All for about £7 ($10) :yes


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Ack! AC4 for $20!

So far just The Witcher 2 here. I just need to go to a Starbucks or something to download it.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Oh jesus, my wallets taking a pounding, I have to stop treating my library like a pokedex, I'm not gonna play 95% of these...


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

The PS4 is on eBay for $359&#8230;because of shipping I'm not going for it (Canada) but heads up to the American players waiting to pull the trigger. http://www.ebay.com/itm/351092748955


----------



## MrBlack (Apr 29, 2012)

So far.. Payday 2


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

ill wait for the holiday sale. prices will be just as cheap, if not cheaper, at that time. i still have games to play from the previous sales.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I just need to hit up a Starbucks. And hope they don't track me. 

To download Witcher 2 will put me over my monthly bandwidth. - _ -


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Sweet, just got that Bioshock triple pack that was 80%+ off. That's how you do it, bundles for nothing.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Skyrim is now $5. 

I…I really need to learn how to run Bootcamp on this Macbook.


----------



## MrBlack (Apr 29, 2012)

seafolly said:


> Don't Starve is a maybe. For that price I don't know why I'm thinking so hard.
> 
> My first Steam sale. I think I'm moving backwards in life.
> 
> Edit: SKYRIM IS $10?! Goodbye, life.


Bit late now, but Don't Starve is a lot fun if you like survival type games. Even though it's cartoony it's actually quite nerve racking at times :b.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Bit late now, but Don't Starve is a lot fun if you like survival type games. Even though it's cartoony it's actually quite nerve racking at times :b.


I love the graphics! It reminds me of Coraline. The book anyway.

I'm not surprised about it being nerve wracking haha. The trailer slightly stressed me out.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Is Fallout New Vegas any good? I've only played Fallout 3 (360)


Yesssss. In my opinion, NV is better in every way. It feels much more like a "fallout" game than 3 did.

Also, the original 2 games have reappeared for sale after some copyright disputes. I'd heartily recommend picking them up as well. Just keep in mind that they're older and less polished.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't really keep up with titles so I have no idea what I want to buy at this point. Someone talked to me about The Forest, so maybe I'll check that out or look for something indie.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

seafolly said:


> I just need to hit up a Starbucks. And hope they don't track me.
> 
> To download Witcher 2 will put me over my monthly bandwidth. - _ -


I'm gonna have to hit up Starbucks as well 

I'm capped at 5 gigs and I just bought Fallout New Vegas along with The Walking Dead and 400 days DLC.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh I heard as a tip that sometimes on the last day, Steam does an encore sale where they bring back the most popular sales for the same price or at an even greater discount. It's my first steam sale so I wouldn't know, but they did say if it's a Flash/Daily or Community choice, go for it. But for me personally, unless it's 75%...I would probably wait until last day. My general rule of thumb is - Don't buy if it's over $5 lols

So excited that Skyrim is only $5! But I hope the DLC package will go on sale even more than it is now. Also very excited to try out Dead Island, Orion: Dino Horde and the Witcher 2. Spore and Stanely Parable both look good but Spore seems to have a lot of complaints regarding bugs that will never be fixed and Stanely...I'm still debating.

Also wondering on Terraria.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I picked up Walking Dead S. 2 last night.

That **** got dark.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

anyone know if hitman absolution is worth getting? (5 bucks)


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

eh. i ended up getting it. 

first blood has been drawn


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

pineapplebun said:


> Oh I heard as a tip that sometimes on the last day, Steam does an encore sale where they bring back the most popular sales for the same price or at an even greater discount. It's my first steam sale so I wouldn't know, but they did say if it's a Flash/Daily or Community choice, go for it. But for me personally, unless it's 75%...I would probably wait until last day. My general rule of thumb is - Don't buy if it's over $5 lols


Whats really good is when the last day of the "normal sale" rolls into the encore day and the server gets so hammered it ends up applying a double discount to games that appear on both days for a while 

I bought a considerable amount of copies of Sleeping Dogs for about 61p last year...


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

anomnomnom said:


> Whats really good is when the last day of the "normal sale" rolls into the encore day and the server gets so hammered it ends up applying a double discount to games that appear on both days for a while
> 
> I bought a considerable amount of copies of Sleeping Dogs for about 61p last year...


:O I didn't know that haha I should try to take advantage of that if it happens.


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

Well I almost wish I hadn't come across this thread...spent so much already! haha thanks


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

MrBlack said:


> Bit late now, but Don't Starve is a lot fun if you like survival type games. Even though it's cartoony it's actually quite nerve racking at times :b.


I've been wanting to get Don't Starve for a long time. I think I might pick that up.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'm gonna have to hit up Starbucks as well
> 
> I'm capped at 5 gigs and I just bought Fallout New Vegas along with The Walking Dead and 400 days DLC.


Oh man.

I'm nervous! I mean it's legal right? But not sure it's very good etiquette!


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

seafolly said:


> Oh man.
> 
> I'm nervous! I mean it's legal right? But not sure it's very good etiquette!


i dont see any problem with that, and i'm usually overly conscious about stuff like that. they probably have a plan and dont pay per GB er whatever like households do. I dont even think its a ridiculous amount of data

i'm sure they make enough profits on the 5 dollar frappaccinos lol. could get a chai tea latte if you feel bad, since thats like $2 or something cheap lol. tell them to go easy on the ice though. one time it was like 2/3rds ice er some bull****


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

seafolly said:


> Oh man.
> 
> I'm nervous! I mean it's legal right? But not sure it's very good etiquette!


Watch they kick us out for hogging data xD


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

VipFuj said:


> i dont see any problem with that, and i'm usually overly conscious about stuff like that. they probably have a plan and dont pay per GB er whatever like households do. I dont even think its a ridiculous amount of data
> 
> i'm sure they make enough profits on the 5 dollar frappaccinos lol. could get a chai tea latte if you feel bad, since thats like $2 or something cheap lol. tell them to go easy on the ice though. one time it was like 2/3rds ice er some bull****


True! The last time I went there it took maybe five sips to finish the drink. I was astounded. But if I'm downloading The Witcher 2 I don't have problems paying up haha.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Watch they kick us out for hogging data xD


I've heard they can monitor the IP since you're on one open network but&#8230;I'm not sure!


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

seafolly said:


> I've heard they can monitor the IP since you're on one open network but&#8230;I'm not sure!


Ladies first 

Let me know if they kick you out lol


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Ladies first
> 
> Let me know if they kick you out lol


Such a gentleman!


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

seafolly said:


> Such a gentleman!




Doesn't McDonald's have WiFi as well, I'm gonna need an alternative incase I get kicked out haha


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Doesn't McDonald's have WiFi as well, I'm gonna need an alternative incase I get kicked out haha


It does! It's not great though. I tried to update a few apps with their WiFi and somehow my phone flipped out and I had to reinstall everything. o.0 A rare occurrence I'm sure. But it was slow, where I was. Starbucks supposedly upgraded their service but maybe that was only in the States. I'd rather not sit there for hours like I'm undergoing a long robbery.

I'm totally not going first by the way - I only have 14 GB left on this hard drive and need to create space.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

seafolly said:


> It does! It's not great though. I tried to update a few apps with their WiFi and somehow my phone flipped out and I had to reinstall everything. o.0 A rare occurrence I'm sure. But it was slow, where I was. Starbucks supposedly upgraded their service but maybe that was only in the States. I'd rather not sit there for hours like I'm undergoing a long robbery.
> 
> I'm totally not going first by the way - I only have 14 GB left on this hard drive and need to create space.


so your gonna make me go first then huh 

I actually just factory reset my laptop, dumb me forgot about all my downloaded games I had on steam. Lucky me has to redownload everything, more so because I'll be traveling x_x

R.I.P. Starbucks wifi


----------



## MrBlack (Apr 29, 2012)

25 minutes left, shall i buy Borderlands 2? :sus


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

MrBlack said:


> 25 minutes left, shall i buy Borderlands 2? :sus


Why not? Now's the time to buy last year's stuff for nothing. If you're going to game, you might as well make it as cheap as possible, as it's already eating your time all to hell. No reason to start on your finances.


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

I just got Skyrim for $5. Any mod recommendations?


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I just bought Payday 2. So far I'm not seeing much else that I don't already own.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

DannyBoy64 said:


> I just got Skyrim for $5. Any mod recommendations?


Automatic Variant is by far my favorite skyrim mod.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/21377/?

Immersive weapons and armor:

Adss a bunch of weapons and armors to the vanilla game. Adss a lot of variety.

SkyUI

Best UI mod. It needs Skyrim Script Extender to work. But once you use it, you won't go back.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

DannyBoy64 said:


> I just got Skyrim for $5. Any mod recommendations?


*So you can freeze to death:
*
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/11163/?

*So you can pretend your playing Skyrim: The Sims:
*
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10843/?

*Skyrim: The Sims extreme version:
*
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10639/?

*if you want to camp:
*
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/11074/?

*If you want to sit down:*

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/23179/?

uh, that's all I remember right now. Some of those are a bit much and can get irritating if you're not continuously committed, I ended up uninstalling most of them later on haha.

There was a cool YouTube series that was going on a while ago that was called something like 'top 5 Skyrim mods of the week' and there were all kind of cool ones that would pop up there like exploding chickens and stuff haha.

yeah found it, it was on gamespot's channel:


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

to get dark souls...or not to get dark souls...


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

So far I've bought Bully, Anno 2070, and Roller Coaster Tycoon 3

I've been gifted Rouge Legacy, Pixel Piracy, Magic 2014, and Awesomenauts.

Now, I just need to quit my job so I have time to play all these over the summer. :b I thought I had bought a lot more than 3, I need to step it up.


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

I got dungeon defenders is it fun?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Is it worth getting Tomb Raider GOTY for $7.49? Most of the DLCs are for multiplayer. I heard that the multiplayer is almost dead. Is it true?


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Cerberus said:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Skies
> State of Decay
> Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon
> F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin
> ...


Have you played the other two STALKER games? They are currently not on sale though - $19.99 a piece.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

I bought:

Hate Plus
Fallout 3 Game of the Year Edition
Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim Legendary Edition


Just more games I'll never play. Seriously, I don't think I've player a PC game this year. Also, I'm 4 games away from having 400 Steam games.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Over the past few days I've brought.

Tomb Raider
Sonic CD
SkullGirls
The Stanley Parable
Mass Effect
Saints Row: The Third
Magic 2014
an Game Dev Tycoon.

That's it, I'm done, I'm not buying anymore games!


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Eggshell said:


> http://www.toptiertactics.com/19267/magic-2014-duels-of-the-planeswalkers-promo-card-unlock-codes/
> 
> Make sure you put in these ten promo codes in Magic 2014 - they will unlock ten extra cards in every deck in the game. The cards are automatically put into the decks so you will have to go into the deck manager and edit the decks you use.


Oh, hey, you're awesome. I probably would have never known about this otherwise. Magic 2014 is definitely one I'm most excited to play out of what I've gotten recently.

I just gifted someone SimCity. Now I'm thinking about buying it for myself as well. I didn't know one of them was even on here. I'm stoked. Sometimes I get the urge to buy games I'm not even that interested in, just because the deal is so good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

jim11 said:


> Have you played the other two STALKER games? They are currently not on sale though - $19.99 a piece.


13.39$ on gog.com and they work well with mods.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

So has anyone won three things off their wishlist yet? Or is that all bull****?


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Cerberus said:


> I haven't played the other two. I wish they were on sale.


I heard the other two are better. I wanted to grab Clear Sky, but I'm still unsure.



Scrub-Zero said:


> 13.39$ on gog.com and they work well with mods.


Thanks for the information man. I'll check it out.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

jim11 said:


> I heard the other two are better. I wanted to grab Clear Sky, but I'm still unsure.
> 
> Thanks for the information man. I'll check it out.


No problem.

And the other two games are in another league compared to Clear Sky. I don't even like CS personally.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Scrub-Zero said:


> No problem.
> 
> And the other two games are in another league compared to Clear Sky. I don't even like CS personally.


Between Shadow of Chernobyl and Call of Pripyat, which one do you think is better?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

jim11 said:


> Between Shadow of Chernobyl and Call of Pripyat, which one do you think is better?


Well Call of Pripyat is the better overall game, and Shadow of Chernobyl is the harder game. As a fan i'll tell you to start with SoC, skip Clear Sky and head to CoP. Just to get the full story and you'll get references made in Call of Pripyat.

Also go ahead and grab the SoC complete mod, if the game graphics turns you off a little. It improves the game graphically and fixes a lot of bugs. But it doesn't change the core gameplay...much. It only makes the game slightly easier.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Well Call of Pripyat is the better overall game, and Shadow of Chernobyl is the harder game. As a fan i'll tell you to start with SoC, skip Clear Sky and head to CoP. Just to get the full story and you'll get references made in Call of Pripyat.
> 
> Also go ahead and grab the SoC complete mod, if the game graphics turns you off a little. It improves the game graphically and fixes a lot of bugs. But it doesn't change the core gameplay...much. It only makes the game slightly easier.


Did you get the complete mod here: http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009

I'm wondering if the mod is working on Windows 8.1 Update 1 and the specs to make the mod work.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

jim11 said:


> Did you get the complete mod here: http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009
> 
> I'm wondering if the mod is working on Windows 8.1 Update 1 and the specs to make the mod work.


Yeah some people seem to have problems, but it's supposed to run fine on it.

You can try it out and if you see it doesn't work just get absolute texture and nature from this site.

http://absolute.crommcruac.com/shadow-of-chernobyl/download.php

These work well and you only get better textures, so no modification to the original game at all.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Get it. Now!
> 
> If you do get it, make sure to download the dsfix and some of the following mods:
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/darksouls/mods/top/?


I decided not to lol. I just hate getting frustrated with games. Mainly the act of doing 10 minutes of something, getting to a hard part, and dieing multiple times..I'll quickly lose interest if that keeps happening

I got splinter cell as a gift though and that was one of the main ones I wanted. Now I'm just hoping broken age wins the community pick and I'll be set for summer lol


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> *So you can freeze to death:
> *
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/11163/?
> 
> ...


Thanks. I now want to be a dragon from that youtube video.


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Automatic Variant is by far my favorite skyrim mod.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/21377/?
> 
> ...


Nice mod. Downloading now as we speak.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

ahhhhhhh. people voted for the other set of games and not broken age


*shakes fist at steam people*


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah some people seem to have problems, but it's supposed to run fine on it.
> 
> You can try it out and if you see it doesn't work just get absolute texture and nature from this site.
> 
> ...


OK thanks.

It seems like there's plenty of mods for the STALKER games. Very tempting to get all of the series.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

They're definitely worth the money.

Once you have some experience in the zone you can download Oblivion Lost for shadow of chernobyl. I don't even play the game without that mod now.

There's also L.u.r.k(try this one) and AMK(this one is not for newbies), which are great mods on their own.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

DannyBoy64 said:


> Thanks. I now want to be a dragon from that youtube video.


There's only one mod you need.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> You got Magic 2014 too? We should play together sometime.


I'd love to, but first I need to learn of to play haha. I actually I wanted to learn how to play before I brought the game but the sale was about to end( 10 minutes left) so I was like "**** it" and got it.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Son of damn *****, I thought I'd go ahead and check out Secret World now that they dropped the subscription and the ultimate edition was on sale for like 15 bucks. And of course after 20-30 G of downloading, the keycode doesn't work. How hard is it to just allocate generated keycodes for a damn sale? I don't get why this is even an issue, since keycodes are the only thing controlling the exchange of software at this point in history. Ah well, more work for their call center.


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow torchlight 2 was totally worth it, I'm considering buying the first one now... o _ o'


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

H i said:


> Wow torchlight 2 was totally worth it, I'm considering buying the first one now... o _ o'


I have that in my cart right now. Glad to hear it's going to be a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Is Borderlands 2 good? I heard it's only fun if you have friends


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

lmao said:


> Is Borderlands 2 good? I heard it's only fun if you have friends


I think it's fun to play with friends, but if you don't do the side quests, you are totally screwed. It gets insanely tough when you don't have the right guns dropping.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Torchlight 2 is easy like Farmville so far. :I


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Kind Of said:


> Torchlight 2 is easy like Farmville so far. :I


I'm not sure if it's like the game I played before, but I played some game where you delve into a dungeon, kill random things as much as you can, then port back to town and sell. Rinse and repeat forever. Didn't appeal to me.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Tomyx said:


> I think it's fun to play with friends, but if you don't do the side quests, you are totally screwed. It gets insanely tough when you don't have the right guns dropping.


What I mean is if it's fun to play solo, or with random people online?


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

lmao said:


> What I mean is if it's fun to play solo, or with random people online?


I don't know who'd play with random people online on a campaign game, but it's fun to play with actual friends.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Tomyx said:


> I'm not sure if it's like the game I played before, but I played some game where you delve into a dungeon, kill random things as much as you can, then port back to town and sell. Rinse and repeat forever. Didn't appeal to me.


I wouldn't mind so much if I had to worry about the possibility of dying if I didn't think things through. I'm not even sure I took any damage at all on the first quest, and that's kind of bull. Trying a different mode.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> so your gonna make me go first then huh
> 
> I actually just factory reset my laptop, dumb me forgot about all my downloaded games I had on steam. Lucky me has to redownload everything, more so because I'll be traveling x_x
> 
> R.I.P. Starbucks wifi


I'm mooching off my parents' WiFi since it's infinite and it's going to take _forever_. It's only at 3% after 20 minutes. :/

Edit:
11:36 pm&#8230;.50%. Gahhhhh!


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

lmao said:


> What I mean is if it's fun to play solo, or with random people online?


Its just as fun as solo, if not more. I put 200 hours into it, mostly solo and had a blast.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

FML! assetto corsa is half off!! :wife. i cant gaben i just cant give you anymore moneniz!!


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

seafolly said:


> I'm mooching off my parents' WiFi since it's infinite and it's going to take _forever_. It's only at 3% after 20 minutes. :/
> 
> Edit:
> 11:36 pm&#8230;.50%. Gahhhhh!


xD

What game is it?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I finally got the brave new world DLC after waiting since it came out.


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

Kind Of said:


> I wouldn't mind so much if I had to worry about the possibility of dying if I didn't think things through. I'm not even sure I took any damage at all on the first quest, and that's kind of bull. Trying a different mode.


I played it on veteran first time enjoying it thus far as the mage class. I can easily take massive damage as I haven't really built myself tanky or acquired great gear. I'm for sure considering going hardest difficulty.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

H i said:


> I played it on veteran first time enjoying it thus far as the mage class. I can easily take massive damage as I haven't really built myself tanky or acquired great gear. I'm for sure considering going hardest difficulty.


I'm playing as Outlander and I can just stand there and let boss monsters wail on me while I fire and don't even care. :|

So, yeah, I really need to amp it up too. I keep calling it Torchwood for some reason.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The game I've enjoyed the most from this sale has been The Wolf Among Us. Although you can make the case that it's a Walking Dead clone, I think the universe is a lot more interesting. Zombie narratives aren't doing much for me after how saturated the genre has become in recent years.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm disappointed by the last day of sales T_T since...it's either full of games I don't want, already have, or above my price point lols.


----------



## Eurehl (Oct 11, 2011)

The sale (even with getting games by russian trades) was a disappointment. The contest (team contest) was also a disappointment, not to mention it was also rigged. I'm seriously done with the deals and indie bundles, have to much **** to play and no desire r will to do it. I'm burned on games, I guess.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> xD
> 
> What game is it?


The Witcher 2, my only purchase.  It's finished! Now to find the controller. Ack!


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

The only games I got from the steam sale: Skyrim, Payday: The Heist, and Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon. A pretty decent sale if you ask me.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

seafolly said:


> The Witcher 2, my only purchase.  It's finished! Now to find the controller. Ack!


How long was that 3 days xD

I haven't bothered to hit up Starbucks yet also I just deactivated my crap internet. I won't be playing my newly purchased games for awhile :,(


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Surprisingly, I didn't really buy too much. I bought Monaco, The Swapper and Batman: Arkham Origins. Was gifted a couple games, like Payday 2 and Castle Crashers.

Oh, and bought Sniper Elite 3. But that wasn't on sale.


----------



## Orxicrasbi (Jun 25, 2014)

I just downloaded The Walking Dead Season 2 off of Steam. Got it on the summer sale, $18.75, 25% off. Good so far, they've yet to release episodes 4 and 5, can't wait.


----------



## Giephri (Oct 10, 2011)

This was my first Steam Summer Sale and it was okay. Maybe I expected too much from it, or maybe I didn't take full advantage of it.

I managed to buy:
Euro Truck Simulator 2 Gold Version 
Mount & Blade Complete
Monaco
Battleblock Theater 
Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed 
Castle Crashers
Retro/Grade
Shadowgrounds
Ghost Master
Dungeons of Dredmor Complete
Bit.Trip.Runner 2, Sang-Froid - Tales of Werwolves
One Way Heroics

The games towards the end of the list are the ones when I tried hunting down very cheap gems on SteamDB. So far I've only tried out Mount & Blade:Warband, Battleblock Theater and Retro/Grade. I've become very addicted to Warband, and had a lot of fun with Battleblock Theater. Retro/Grade is probably one of the best dollars I've ever spent.

I've managed to avoid a lot of AAA games due to their prices, but really I just thought that it would be best to get them through "other methods" to save money. I've been wanting to get a four pack of FORCED for 75% off, but no luck... And I don't think it'll be worth buying right now, as my friends will most likely not like it. Man, I wish I had friends I could enjoy co-op games with.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I thought the GoG sale was better. Got a lot more from it and they gave good discounts to a large selection of games.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Did anyone get 7 Days to Die? The zombie genre is in complete overkill mode, but this game looks great.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

It's still on. meh the sale wasn't as good as the winter sale. It never is.

I picked up.
M&B warband + Napoleonic dlc
M&B with fire and sword
Brave new world civ 5 dlc (which ive wanted since it came out)
Gary's Mod
and i might pickout fallout new vegas though im not sure how it will pay with windows 8


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> ^Have you tried out State of Decay? I've only played the first few hours but it seems enjoyable so far. I'll check out TWAU.


Ah I just saw this post now. I'll keep an eye on it for next time it's discounted - definitely looks like a step up from most zombie based games.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

I got a lot of games I've been wanting to get for dirt cheap, can't do much better than that. Gonna break out Civ 5 now and kick Ghandi's *** all over the place. Little bald warmonger!


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I thought the sales are going to be awesome but it turned out they just recycling almost the same games


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Mass Effect 1 & 2


----------

